# L'air et la chanson



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

J'hésitais depuis longtemps à ouvrir ce fil.
Je me demandais s'il était justifié, si je ne serais pas déçu (malgré que j'en aie, il m'arrive encore de l'être) et si ce que j'en espère n'a pas naturellement sa place dans "Kelle musik écoutez vous donc ?". Mais je suis toujours frustré à la lecture de ce dernier sujet parce que, c'est très personnel bien sûr, je m'intéresse moins à ce qu'écoutent les autres qu'aux conditions dans lesquelles ils écoutent la musique et à l'effet qu'elle produit sur eux. Et puis, hier soir, une discussion avec un gamin et un message de Philippe m'ont décidé. Alors voilà.

Je vous ai déjà parlé du carbone ? supermoquette vous en parlerait sans doute mieux que moi, il en parle vachement bien. C'est marrant le carbone. Dans des conditions normales, c'est du graphite, un machin noir et luisant qui salit quand on le touche. À très haute pression, ça cristallise et ça donne un truc pas banal, le diamant, un autre machin mais transparent cette fois, très dur et qui a une propriété bizarre : c'est le seul minéral foutu de se consumer entièrement. Bien sûr, là je fais mon malin, mais Wikipédia m'a bien aidé sur ce coup-là. Bref.

Vous vous demandez sans doute où je veux en venir avec mes histoires de carbone... Quel rapport avec la musique ? Je vous rassure tout de suite : il n'y en a aucun. Ou plutôt si, un peut-être, là, dans ma caboche.
Vous voyez, pour moi, le carbone et le silence, c'est pareil. À l'état normal, le silence c'est du bruit. Les grillons qui stridulent dans la nuit en été, les oiseaux qui piaillent le matin, le métro, les voitures, le vent et, dans le meilleur des cas, le sang qui coule dans mes tempes. Toutes ces choses et tant d'autres habitent le silence de ceux qui entendent. Et puis, parfois, grâce à des outils spéciaux, des instruments, l'air vibre et cristallise, et ça donne un truc pas ordinaire, ça fait de la musique. Parce que c'est ça pour moi la musique, c'est du silence habité par la grâce, c'est l'aménagement subtil des vibrations de l'air.
Je ne suis pas sûr d'être très clair, mais c'est pas grave. Ce que j'essaye de vous dire c'est que, de toute manière, la musique, quand on l'écoute, quand on l'écoute vraiment, c'est un rapport intime au monde et un moment où l'éphémère inconsistant bouleverse les repères de la matière vivante, bouleverse mes repères. Ce qui est le propre de l'art, non ?

Alors, sans trop vous commander, j'aimerais bien que vous me racontiez ce qu'elle vous fait la musique quand vous n'écoutez qu'elle, ce qu'elle vous raconte sur vous-mêmes, sur le monde, sur le temps qui passe et sur celui qui vient. Parce que bon, écouter truc ou machin, c'est bien joli (c'est vrai que c'est bien joli), mais il doit bien y avoir une raison. Une raison parfois plus profonde, plus intime que le simple "j'adore, ça me plaît, ça me botte..." Des fois c'est juste ça, mais des fois non. Et ça me plairait bien que vous me disiez vos des-fois-non. C'est tout et ça reste entre nous.


----------



## rezba (11 Mars 2006)

J'écoute de l'instant. De l'instant qui passe, de l'instant passé. De l'instant rêvé.
En ce moment, j'écoute un live de Jeff Mills et de la section contemporaine de l'Orchestre National de Montpellier, enregistré au Pont du Gard, l'été dernier.
Je n'y étais pas, ça ne me rappelle donc rien.
Je sais que c'est une musique agréable pour les oreilles des autres. Mon fiston vient d'ailleurs de me le dire : "qu'est-ce qu'elle est bonne, cette musique". 
C'est très beau. Ça ressemble à une chevauchée, à un film de Terence Mallick. Du coup, se mèlent à la fois des vibrations énergétiques, celles que la musique me procure souvent en travaillant et qui me font avancer, des images imaginées, de champs en fleur et de nature vierge, et des sensations de danse, d'enrôlement dans le rythme, dans le temps, dans l'effort. De perte de contrôle de ma conscience au profit de mon seul corps en mouvement.
Ma tête bouge. Oscille, mes pieds aussi, et mes jambes, sans que je ne m'en rende compte.
La musique est toujours pour moi un moteur. De paix ou de chaos, de fertilité ou d'apaisement. D'éxutoire ou de recueillement.
Ce fantastique mix, que je connais encore peu, me fait vagabonder, d'un champ de coquelicots à une cascade où s'accrochent des souvenirs d'un calage electro fabuleux, puis il saute soudain vers des nuits de clubs avec The Bells joué très fort, pour glisser dans de longs raids à skis, fermé-étanche à la moindre invasion extérieure, les oreilles emplies de sons produis par des épigones de John Cage.
Je vais en continuer l'écoute seul, si vous le voulez bien.


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Mars 2006)

Je souviens encore de cette sensation que jai eu à la première écoute de With or without you de U2. 
De cette mélancolie quelle faisait naître en moi sans même écouter les paroles, 
mais complètement imprégner de cette entêtante basse qui résonnait dans mes oreilles. 
Je nentends plus quelle, je suis son rythme, elle mhabite. 
Aujourdhui encore je lécoute de la même façon. 
Sans me soucier du texte, mais pris par lhistoire que me raconte cette fabuleuse basse.


----------



## jugnin (11 Mars 2006)

Une demi heure que je suis sur cette réponse, mais aucune de mes formulations ne me conviens. Sécheresse littéraire ou crainte inconsciente de se livrer en constituent sans doute les causes.

La musique, je la vis au jour le jour. Révélateur d'humeur, au même titre qu'une drogue, elle a le don d'exacerber l'état d'esprit qui m'anime. Drogue à part entière, c'est une invitation au voyage. Une invitation ne se décide pas, elle vous tombe dessus. On peut la décliner poliment, ou se laisser porter, jusqu'à une inondation d'endorphine, sorte d'orgasme cérébral.



_Là. J'ai été concis._


----------



## r0m1 (11 Mars 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Une demi heure que je suis sur cette réponse, mais aucune de mes formulations ne me conviens. Sécheresse littéraire ou crainte inconsciente de se livrer en constituent sans doute les causes.



j'avoue sécher moi aussi sur comment le dire...

pour faire bref, il y a les musiques que j'écoute juste pour me relaxer, celles dont la mélodie me permet de faire le vide, de repenser au calme à ce que j'ai fais. Ensuite il y a les musiques que j'écoute quand je bosse, générallement tès calmes, qui me permette malgré tout de me concentrer sur ce que je fais. Puis il y a les musiques d'ambiance que je mets quand je fais un repas avec mes amis, ces musiques sans véritable âmes que l'on oublie après le repas. 
Et enfin il y a les musiques auxquelles j'associe quelque chose, triste ou joyeux, celles qui me font devenir nostalgiques ou ému, celles que l'on garde pour soi,qui sont chargées d'image et de sentiments, qui composent les choses qui nous font vraiment vibrer...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

En fait, c'est pour lui que j'ai ouvert ce fil, pour vous parler du poids de sa musique sur ma vie. C'est vrai que ça va être coton... Moi non plus je ne sais pas trop par où commencer. J'ai beau me dire que j'ai tout mon temps, que rien ne presse, que si je dis une connerie, c'est pas grave, je pourrais toujours y revenir, ça m'angoisse un peu. Pourtant y'a pas matière hein ? Ce qui se dit ici a autant d'importance qu'un souffle sur une fleur de pissenlit. Mais c'est plus fort que moi, j'ai comme un boule là. Sans doute parce qu'on va creuser profond et que ça risque de faire un peu mal. Va savoir.

Lui, c'est Bach. Jean-Sébastien. Un teuton à cheval sur les XVIIe et XVIIIe siècles. Si vous voulez en savoir plus sur lui, ben y'a une notice sur Wikipédia, allez-y donc faire un tour. Ils disent là-bas qu'il est mort. Comme dit mon copain Jipé, faut bien admettre que son dernier album date un peu... Moi j'veux bien, mais j'ai du mal à m'y faire. Voyez-vous, sans mentir, je crois qu'en dehors de mes parents personne, personne en ce bas monde, n'a autant d'importance pour moi. Oulà, j'aimerais pas que mes potes tombent là-dessus, ils vont me faire un procès ! Mais faut comprendre aussi. Même si j'aime profondément ma famille, mes amis, personne n'a pénétré mon intimité comme l'a fait ce vieux bonhomme avec sa musique, personne n'a, comme lui, accompagné mes peines, mes joies, ma solitude. À tel point que je ne peux même plus dire que j'aime sa musique, ça me semblerait presque bizarre : elle fait partie de moi, comme un oeil ou un bras, et même si je la laisse quelques semaines sans chanter dans ma tête, elle reste là, fidèle, comme un endroit au chaud où rentrer après un long voyage. Et encore... Même dit comme ça, ça me fait bizarre. Parce qu'elle est à la fois un refuge et un voyage.

Sur la page de Wikipédia, vous trouverez une citation de Cioran qui, manifestement, n'était pas à une connerie près (comme pas mal de gens auxquels il arrive d'être intelligents). En gros, Cioran reprend le vieux poncif selon quoi la musique de Bach prouve l'existence de Dieu (en gros hein ?). Bon. C'est bien joli, mais il va falloir qu'il m'excuse Monsieur Cioran, je ne l'entends pas de la même oreille. Je suis plus d'accord avec ce qu'en dit Vidal, mais j'y reviendrai sans doute une autre fois. Là c'est Cioran.
Ce qui me gêne dans cette phrase c'est qu'elle interprète un sentiment familier à tous ceux qui vivent avec Bach : l'élévation. C'est bien connu, la musique de Bach élève. Wahou. Et elle élève vers quoi je vous prie ? Ben vers Dieu, c'te question banane ! Et pour ceux qui croient pas ? On fait comment pour ceux-là ? On rembourse les albums ?

Vous savez quoi ? Quand je voyage avec le vieux et qu'en me tenant par la main il m'emmène si haut que j'en ai l'impression de manquer d'air, si haut que j'en ai mal et que j'en pleure, ce n'est pas Dieu que je trouve au bout de la route. C'est moi. Je crois que c'est ça le truc, c'est ça qui me bouleverse. La musique de Bach me donne le sentiment d'une perfection possible, elle me donne confiance, elle me fait sentir que je peux être meilleur, que je peux, moi aussi, aller plus haut que moi-même. Elle me transperce comme un beau message adressé à l'humanité tout entière. C'est comme dans _L'Étoffe des héros_ de Philip Kaufman, ce moment où Chuck Yaeger vole si haut, tellement haut dans l'azur, que la nuit apparaît soudain et qu'il a l'impression qu'en tendant la main il pourrait toucher les étoiles. Voilà, c'est ça. C'est la musique du possible toujours renouvelé, la certitude pour tous qu'une frontière à l'horizon n'est jamais la dernière, la promesse de l'aube. C'est mon voyage et ma maison.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2006)

Pour moi le carbone, c'est un composite bien pratique, mais qui a trop tendance à délaminer... c'est chiant...

En fait j'ai rien compris au sujet...


----------



## Pierrou (11 Mars 2006)

Ce que me fait la musique quand je l'écoute ? 
ben... ça dépend des artistes, des albums etc... 

Tiens, par exemple, quand j'écoute du *Tool*, ça me fait toujours la même chose, sur leurs deux derniers albums en tout cas.
C'est deux disques très longs ( 1h20 environ ), avec alternance entre morceaux très longs ( 6 à 15 minutes ) et interludes courts et bizarres... 
En gros c'est une formation métal, mais vraiment super recherché au niveau des instrumentations, notamment les parties de percu, j'ai jamais entendu rien de pareil, les deux derniers albums, *Ænima* et *Lateralus* sont axés autour de la recherche de l'âme, ce genre de choses.

Du coup, quand j'écoutes ça, j'ai l'impression, tout le temps, de voir une genre de spirale défiler devant moi ( un peu genre visualiseur de iTunes, voyez...  ), puis ça me prend vraiment au fond des tripes, par moment, à tel point que si j'écoutes ça au casque le soir dans mon lit, je pars presque en état second... 

Voilà ce que ça me fait, c'est peut être pour ça que je pense que c'est le meilleur groupe que je connaisse et que je peux pas passer une semaine sans en écouter... :rose: 


Si vous voulez plus d'infos sur le groupe ou ce genre de choses : www.toolband.com

Voilà pour moi, merki !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

Je me souviens de Michel Legrand évoquant l'écriture à quatre mains des _Parapluies de Cherbourg_. Je crois que c'est dans un documentaire d'Agnès Varda, mais ça n'a pas vraiment d'importance vue l'heure qu'il est... Il racontait comment Jacques Demy et lui ajoutaient le mot « mouchoir » en marge de la partition, aux endroits où, du moins l'espéraient-ils, le spectateur aurait la gorge nouée. J'aime assez cette anecdote. D'abord parce qu'elle se rapproche beaucoup de l'idée que je me fais de l'art, idée qu'on pourrait résumer, en allant vite, par la phrase célèbre de Cocteau : « Je suis un mensonge qui dit la vérité. » Ensuite parce qu'elle me conforte dans l'impression qu'il ne faudrait jamais se fier ni à la candeur des films de Demy, ni à la légèreté de la musique de Legrand. L'un et l'autre sont des êtres profonds et graves, qui maîtrisent parfaitement les contrastes et placent leur élégance dans le choix du bonheur. On se tranche la gorge en chantant chez le premier, les suicidaires valsent dans l'ombre de lilas odorants sous les doigts du second. Qu'importe ? La joie n'est après tout possible que parce que le désespoir existe.

La musique de Michel Legrand accompagne ma vie. Il n'y a pas un jour où, à un moment donné, comme ça, sans prévenir, à la maison ou au travail, sans raison ou pour une bonne raison, je ne fredonne *le duo des Parapluies* ou *la Chanson de Maxence des Demoiselles*. Je collectionne les enregistrements de ces deux morceaux qui sont également très connus sous leurs titres anglais, I Will Wait for You et You Must Believe in Spring et qui ont été chantés ou joués par les plus grands interprètes.

Ces deux chansons ont le don de me plonger dans une mélancolie profonde et j'ai du mal à les dissocier du souvenir des films dont elles sont extraites, sans doute à cause de la manière dont elles sont utilisées dans ces films qui est tout sauf anodine. Elles marquent de leur empreinte l'évocation des possibles perdus, des chemins qui se croisent, des amours mortes et des visages enfuis dans l'ombre. Elles donnent un poids à ce qui en est dépourvu : le temps qui passe, le temps passé, la tristesse du beau regard d'un passant dans la rue, l'absence d'un enfant, la peine d'un ami, la fraîcheur d'un soir à la fin de l'été. J'aime à penser aussi, peut-être, qu'elle parleront de moi quand je n'y serai plus. Après tout, c'est ce qu'elles font déjà.


----------



## ficelle (12 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens... ....Après tout, c'est ce qu'elles font déjà.



des frissons dans le dos....

au fait, je ne sais plus qui a ecrit pour Carambar "De la musique avant toute chose !" ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

Moi, ça dépend. Ca peut me mettre en joie, me détendre ou me donner envie de casser ma chaîne hi-fi à grands coups de massue (mais là, ce n'est pas de la musique que j'ai choisi d'entendre).


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2006)

Si j'ai bien pigé le 2% du sujet, moi ce qui me fait drôle ces temps c'est qu'en écoutant certains albums, en l'occurence Alien&Apparat, j'ai deux réactions; soit je suis seul et il me met dans une mélancolie profonde, touffue, chaude mais dangereuse, soit, si je l'écoute sans être seul (il suffit donc juste d'une autre personne) me met en quête de fête torride, mais _torride_.


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Mars 2006)

La chanson, surtout la chanson, la voix humaine, d'opéra, et souvent la musique classique très musicale, me rappelle j'ai un corps: Mendelssohn, Schubert, Schuman, Chopin, et jamais Bach - il m'a assez fait chier comme ça au piano durant 10 ans. 

Mon corps bouge, ma bouche et mes cordes vocales veulent chanter, crier. Mes bras se lèvent, et la tête tourne. Mais elle tourne réellement. Les jambes se lèvent, se déplacent, le corps se soulève. 

Ce qu'elle raconte sur moi-même? Que l'intellect disparaît, au profit de toutes les parties de mon être. Elle me fait souvenir que je suis une personne très physique. 

Il ne reste que mon corps qui veut vivre.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

Vaste sujet Doc, ou plutôts vaste*s* sujet*s*....
C'est vrai que cette sentence "Bach me fait croire en Dieu", avec ses variantes (style : "Bach me ferait presque croire en Dieu") est devenue galvaudée. C'est toujours une phrase d'athé(e), qui sous-entend néanmoins : "Mais au fond je n'y crois pas moi, en Dieu". Disons que l'affirmation est finalement presque simpliste : si Dieu est présenté comme la perfection, comme le dépassement absolu, alors cette perfection dite divine, l'athée dit la trouver dans l'oeuvre de Bach. Dans ce genre d'assertion, je préfère pour ma part cette célèbre phrase de Paul Cézanne : _Dieu c'est moi. Moi quand je peins._

L'oeuvre de Bach fait partie de ces très très rares oeuvres que je qualifierais de *définitive*. Non pas que la création musicale ait cessée après Bach, bien au contraire, mais au sens où elle est un univers en soi, et se suffit totalement à elle-même. C'est pourquoi j'ai toujours trouvé que les tentatives de "mettre Bach en jazz", par exemple, ne fonctionnaient pas. Il y a un peu plus de 10 ans, on a même tenté de mélanger Bach avec des musiques africaines ("Lambarena") en imaginant une rencontre entre ces musiques et celle de Bach à la suite de la présence du Docteur Schweitzer au Gabon, à Lambaréné. J'y ai plutôt entendu une juxtaposition de deux univers musicaux qu'une réelle interpénétration, malgré la belle idée de départ. Bach : rien à ajouter, rien à enlever.
Oui je suis d'accord avec toi, sa musique aussi m'élève. Je dirai aussi : elle me dynamise, me réconforte, elle est énergie, vibration, émotion. L'émotion c'est ce qui "met en mouvement". De l'Agnus Dei de la messe en si, je ne dirais pas : "Enfin il me fait croire en Dieu", je dirais "juste" qu'il m'émeut profondémment, et par ce mouvement qu'il fait naître en moi, je me sens vivant, pleinement vivant. Comment décrire cette émotion, le frisson dans toute la colonne vertébrale, la montée d'un flux puissant dont on ne sait trop d'où il vient ? C'est aussi l'expérience sans cesse renouvelée, jamais épuisée, de la *beauté*. 
Mais Bach aussi me comble de *joie* (la joie qui n'est pas ce "bonheur" dont on ne cesse de nous rabattre les oreilles). Cette joie puissante et simple àl'écoute des Brandebourgeois, par exemple. Les quatre petits gars de Liverpool ne sont pas trompés en s'en inspirant directement dans le solo de trompette de _Penny Lane_ !!! Bach c'est une fabrique de transformation du carbone en diamant car il reprenait fréquemment des musiques populaires, des gigues paysannes, des bourrées, des chants religieux quotidiens ; et les Goldberg dont on a récemment parlé sur le fil de "Kelle musique...." ont été composées sur la commande d'un monsieur éponyme qui cherchait un moyen d'oublier ses rages de dents nocturnes !  Je me suis toujours méfié d'une vision de l'art du genre "art pour l'art", éthérée ou pseudo-mystique "dans les nuées". Je pense qu'un artiste sait aussi recueillir ce qu'il a devant lui, des choses humbles et concrètes, que personne ne voit ou ne considère, et qu'il sublime, transforme, métamorphose pour en faire son oeuvre. Quel magistral exemple avec Bach ! Voilà, j'espère ne pas avoir été trop confus et je te remercie d'avoir ouvert ce sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

> et jamais Bach - il m'a assez fait chier comme ça au piano durant 10 ans.



Je ne pense pas que ce soit de la faute à Bach mais à une mauvaise pédagogie. Mais quand on dégoûte quelqu'un dès le départ, en musique comme ailleurs, çà laisse des traces et c'est très long à "réparer".


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas que ce soit de la faute à Bach mais à une mauvaise pédagogie. Mais quand on dégoûte quelqu'un dès le départ, en musique comme ailleurs, çà laisse des traces et c'est très long à "réparer".



Bien sûr, tout à fait d'accord. Pour avoir été obligée de le "pratiquer" sans trop de mesure (et sans choix), on pourrait être dégouté à moins.

Par contre, je lui laisse ses "notes" de noblesses: c'est une immensité, dans une mare de pourris (je généralise).

Tiens, une autre remarque tout aussi généraliste: Bach, c'est pour les mâles.

Ça arrive, mais rarement vu de nanas triper sur lui.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2006)

Pour ma part, à l'instar du Doc, certains disques me feraient toucher le paradis, mais un paradis plutôt artificiel (bien que je ne sois pas consommateur de substances illégales), et comme tout Paradis, il te place entre l'envie de vivre et celle de mourir...


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mars 2006)

Pour ma part, la musique me ramène souvent dans le passé, quel que ce soit le style.
J'écoute bien souvent de la musique car elle me rappelle une époque passée de ma vie.

Ca, et le fait que mon passé de musicien me donne souvent un regard "chirurgical" sur ce que je peux entendre de nouveau, sont les deux éléments qui font que les nouveautés ne me font en général que peu d'effet, la musique "d'avant", de quand j'étais plus jeune, me faisant plus vibrer.

Les suites pour violoncelle de Bach ne me font pas croire en Dieu, mais me ramènent dans un salon peu éclairé aux murs couverts de masques africains, un salon enfumé et chargé de l'odeur du rhum macéré. Elle me ramènent à ces discussions interminables sur les femmes, la vie, la mort et toutes ces conneries, avec un ami cher qui ne l'est plus.

Cypress Hill me ramène au lycée, quand, avec les copains, je revenais du carré de verdure adjacent à l'établissement, à la fin de la pause déjeuner, mon walkman sur les oreilles et ma capuche rabattue sur le crâne, l'esprit tout embué de fumée, la démarche chaloupée calquée sur le rythme des morceaux.

Et puis ces morceaux pourris dont je ne connais même pas le nom, ceux qu'on entendait avec les potes, en Irlande, quand, revenant du pub, on décidait de faire un détour par la boite du coin, histoire de remettre une ou deux pintes en trinquant chacun dans sa langue, polonais, italien, espagnol, hollandais, anglais... Ce bordel...

Et puis tous ces morceaux des Cure, ou celui de Nancy Sinatra, qui me rappellent toujours ma plus belle rencontre, avec la plus belle femme du monde, qui est toujours là, avec moi, malgré ma faculté à emmerder le monde, surtout elle...

Je crois que la musique, pour moi, ça reste des instantanés de souvenirs vivants, qui s'amoncellent au petit bonheur la chance, sans que je m'en rende compte, mais qui quelques années plus tard déboulent à nouveau, souvent par hasard, et me remémorent des goûts, des odeurs, des gens, des endroits.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mars 2006)

D'ailleurs, maintenant que je vous dis ça, je me rends compte d'un truc, c'est que j'évite parfois de trop réécouter certains morceaux, de peur de les "galvauder", de peur de gâcher le souvenir qu'ils évoquent...
Je ne les ressors qu'à certains moments privilégiés, quand je me sens dans le bon état d'esprit.
J'écoute certains morceaux ou certains albums comme je ne ressors que très rarement certaines photos...
De peur que la madeleine finisse par changer de goût...


----------



## jugnin (13 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, maintenant que je vous dis ça, je me rends compte d'un truc, c'est que j'évite parfois de trop réécouter certains morceaux, de peur de les "galvauder", de peur de gâcher le souvenir qu'ils évoquent...
> Je ne les ressors qu'à certains moments privilégiés, quand je me sens dans le bon état d'esprit.
> J'écoute certains morceaux ou certains albums comme je ne ressors que très rarement certaines photos...
> De peur que la madeleine finisse par changer de goût...



Entièrement d'accord. J'avais oublié cela, la musique comme _aide-mémoire_, si je puis m'exprimer si vulgairement. Et plus que des souvenirs, elle évoque aussi des sentiments, des odeurs. 

Il est parfois surprenant de voir à quel point elle peut être liée à notre histoire, et parfois de façon négative. La semaine dernière par exemple, mon iPod, en mode aléatoire, m'a fait entendre _Phatom Land, _d'EZ3kiel, que j'écoutais à outrance il y a un an, alors que je traversais une période assez désagréable. Là je me suis souvenu d'un nombre incroyable de détails afférents au stage que j'effectuais alors, détails que je n'aurais sans doute pas pu citer spontanément.

L'association de la musique à un événement est bien entendue renforcée par son intensité. C'est ainsi que je n'ai plus pu écouter Björk après avoir entendu _Homogenic_ dans son intégralité aux obsèques d'une amie, il y a quatre ans. 
Un concert à Bercy nous a cependant réconciliés depuis.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

C'est très juste car, plus que tout autre art, la musique s'adresse directement au sentiment intérieur, à "l'âme" diront certains, sans passer par l'intermédiaire d'une représentation, ou d'une forme symbolique qu'il nous faut ensuite "transcrire" en émotions. La musique engendre directement l'émotion, c'est là sa grande force. Je n'invente rien : Aristote l'a dit bien avant moi en déclarant que c'était l'art le plus * imitatif* qui soit précisément pour ces raisons là. Ainsi, les exemples de remémoration que vous citez les uns et les autres sont-ils tous aussi forts car la musique a redéclenché immédiatement en vous l'émotion, l'état d'âme, le sentiment qui était en vous à ce moment précis. Une mémoire du corps et des émotions en quelque sorte.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, maintenant que je vous dis ça, je me rends compte d'un truc, c'est que j'évite parfois de trop réécouter certains morceaux, de peur de les "galvauder", de peur de gâcher le souvenir qu'ils évoquent...
> Je ne les ressors qu'à certains moments privilégiés, quand je me sens dans le bon état d'esprit.
> J'écoute certains morceaux ou certains albums comme je ne ressors que très rarement certaines photos...
> De peur que la madeleine finisse par changer de goût...



J'irai plus loin Bobby : ton "truc" je voudrais en faire une sorte de "règle d'écoute" musicale. Rester dans cette "rareté" de l'écoute et pas seulement pour préserver les émotions de la remémoration. En effet, de plus en plus je cherche à me diriger vers une pratique "parcimonieuse" de l'écoute musicale. C'est aussi un peu le sens de ce fil : _"Comment l'écoutez-vous?"_ nous demande en quelque sorte le Doc,  comme on dirait d'un bon fromage ou d'un bon vin : "Comment le goûtez-vous ?". Evidemment je dis çà en pur auditeur-amateur. En effet, je suis de plus en plus fatigué de cet espèce de * flux* continuel de "musique" qui nous envahit. Par "musique" j'entends un terme générique sans distinction de genres. Et ce flux "musical" tend à devenir un flux sonore, comme les animateurs des radios FM commerciales (genre NRJ ou Skyrock) ne parlent même plus de "musique" ou de "chansons" mais de *son*. Terme à mon avis caractéristique de cette bouillie sonore abrutissante, semblable au flux télévisuel continu. C'est une banalité de le dire mais ce qui permet la musique c'est le *silence*. Le silence entre deux notes, le silence entre deux écoutes. C'est donc par la *discontinuité* son / silence que l'on peut caractériser la musique alors que le flux, lui, est continu. Est-ce encore de la musique finalement ? Ou plutôt un flux consumériste, enchaînant morceau après morceau, comme on enchaîne modèle de voiture après modèle de voiture ? Or même le silence est devenu une valeur marchande, dans l'immobilier, dans l'hôtellerie ("La Chaîne du silence" est le nom d'un réseau d'hôtellerie). 
Quant à s'enfermer dans ce flux sonore continuel, n'est-ce pas aussi une façon de se couper du Monde, de ne pas l'écouter ? Je n'ai jamais été fan des walkman, même quand ils sont sortis au milieu des 80's et que c'était la grande mode. Cette façon de se "boucher les oreilles" m'a toujours semblé une forme d'abandon du Monde. Quand j'étais en cité U, beaucoup d'étudiants étaient dotés de chaînes Hifi et mettait la musique dès rentrés de cours pour ne plus l'éteindre qu'avant de se coucher. Le matin, ils se levaient itou en allumant la chaîne jusqu'à leur départ en cours. Un copain d'alors me disait que c'était une façon pour eux de se rassurer en conjurant la "peur du silence", où l'on se retrouve face à soi-même. Une façon de "remplir de son" leur espace par peur du vide. Je ne sais si c'était bien çà mais cette remarque m'est restée. Aujourd'hui quand je vois les gens dans le métro ou la rue s'enfoncer leurs écouteurs dans les oreilles comme des boules Quies, puis piquer du nez vers une revue, ou garder les yeux rivés au sol, et bien çà m'attriste. Je sais qu'il y a ici sans doute de nombreux iPodeurs qui vont me dire combien ils en retirent de joie, et combien leur vie a plus d'entrain avec cet objet. Je sais, les gârs, les filles, je sais, j'en suis désolé, mais moi tout cela m'attriste, surtout de voir tant de gens le faire.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> En effet, je suis de plus en plus fatigué de cet espèce de * flux* continuel de "musique" qui nous envahit. Par "musique" j'entends un terme générique sans distinction de genres. Et ce flux "musical" tend à devenir un flux sonore, comme les animateurs des radios FM commerciales (genre NRJ ou Skyrock) ne parlent même plus de "musique" ou de "chansons" mais de *son*. Terme à mon avis caractéristique de cette bouillie sonore abrutissante, semblable au flux télévisuel continu. C'est une banalité de le dire mais ce qui permet la musique c'est le *silence*. Le silence entre deux notes, le silence entre deux écoutes. C'est donc par la *discontinuité* son / silence que l'on peut caractériser la musique alors que le flux, lui, est continu.



D'accord, oui et non.
Si tu relis mon premier post, je parle de "ces morceaux tout pourris qu'on *entendait* en boite en Irlande", et qui me ramènent à cette époque bénie, au hasard des stations de radio.
C'est grâce au matraquage qu'on a subi à ce moment que ces morceaux là nous évoquent quelquechose après coup (ce qui est bien la preuve que c'est de la merde mais bon).
C'est surtout "l'après" qui demande de la parcimonie, pour sauvegarder la spontanéité des premiers élans.
Enfin à mon sens.


----------



## Philippe (13 Mars 2006)

Ma situation est telle que je me suis vu, depuis quelque temps, dans l'obligation de "compartimenter" ma vie et mes activités. Ayant eu à souffrir pendant fort longtemps d'hyperémotivité, je me suis dégagé depuis lors de cette souffrance par une "désensibilisation" aux choses de ce monde ; question de survie, va-t-on dire. Mes émotions, je les garde pour moi mais comme il est impossible de vivre sans émotions, c'est par la musique que je les canalise, et que je les vis.
Je n'ai qu'un seul regret : celui d'être un éternel spectateur, un éternel "récepteur" : j'adore tant la musique, et la peinture, et la poésie que j'aurais souhaité pouvoir m'exprimer à travers l'un de ces arts. Aujourd'hui, je pense qu'il est trop tard, et je vais comme tous les soirs à cette heure me contenter d'une série télé pour me laver la cervelle, après quoi je choisirai l'un de mes CDs, que j'écouterai religieusement, càd avec dévotion, car je choisirai une musique que j'aime et que je comprendrai, peut-être, en tout cas celle qui me parlera dans le langage que je serai alors le plus apte à comprendre.
Ce n'est pas de la communication, seulement un substitut, à la manière de ces personnes âgées qui passent toute la journée dans leur chambre, à la maison de repos, télévision allumée, parce qu'ainsi il y a au moins une voix à entendre. L'avantage de la musique sur la télévision, c'est qu'elle offre une infinité de variétés d'émotions, d'une richesse impensable, et je repense au message du purfils racontant sa tristesse à l'écoute de ce passage de Beethoven accompagnant le récit de la bataille de Stalingrad. Je suis aussi comme cela : la tristesse d'une musique me convient très bien lorsque je suis triste... Ce n'est pas du masochisme, peut-être seulement la fonction de l'art.
Merci Doc pour ce sujet  ; désolé d'être une fois de plus hors sujet, comme je le disais plus haut, je ne suis pas doué pour la communication...
Bonne soirée !
Phil

Et pour répondre à jul29, dont je viens seulement de lire le message : je crois que tu as raison en évoquant cette fuite du monde et ce repli sur soi.



			
				jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Quant à s'enfermer dans ce flux sonore continuel, n'est-ce pas aussi une façon de se couper du Monde, de ne pas l'écouter ? (...)
> Aujourd'hui quand je vois les gens dans le métro ou la rue s'enfoncer leurs écouteurs dans les oreilles comme des boules Quies, puis piquer du nez vers une revue, ou garder les yeux rivés au sol, et bien çà m'attriste.


C'est plus qu'attristant, c'est à se flinguer. Je n'aurais jamais pensé que cette société devienne à ce point égoïste et opprimante que beaucoup se voient obligés pour s'en préserver de se murer dans le silence et la non-communication volontaire.


----------



## kanako (13 Mars 2006)

se couper du monde, oui,
un replis sur soi ou un moyen d'évasion... 
la musique a bien des pouvoir opposés...


----------



## Warflo (13 Mars 2006)

Quand j'écoute de la musique, j'essaye parfois de me mettre à la place de l'interprete, du compositeur.
Je veux ressentir la musique, je veux comprendre ce qu'elle exprime.
Le calme, la paix, la detresse, la colère, je canalyse les émotion, et je les "utilise", dans certains moments, comme une thérapie.
Certains air me font pleurer à chaques fois, d'autres me reveilles, m'ouvrent les yeux...
Et après, j'essaye de transparaitre ça quand je joue moi-même...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> D'accord, oui et non.
> Si tu relis mon premier post, je parle de "ces morceaux tout pourris qu'on *entendait* en boite en Irlande", et qui me ramènent à cette époque bénie, au hasard des stations de radio.
> C'est grâce au matraquage qu'on a subi à ce moment que ces morceaux là nous évoquent quelquechose après coup (ce qui est bien la preuve que c'est de la merde mais bon).
> C'est surtout "l'après" qui demande de la parcimonie, pour sauvegarder la spontanéité des premiers élans.
> Enfin à mon sens.



J'ai bien compris. Mais je me suis permis ( *outrageusement* - _"Nous nous retrouverons donc sur le pré à 6 heures demain matin. Je vous laisse le choix des armes et vous souhaite le bonsoir, Monsieur !"_) d'extrapoler sur ce que tu disais afin d'en faire une sorte de "principe général". Parcimonie dans l'écoute comme dans la ré-écoute, comme tu le préconises. A moi aussi il m'arrive d'entendre des "merdes" qui me rappellent de bons moments, mais il s'agit alors plus de "support mémoriel" que "d'écoute musicale".
Il existe une pièce très célèbre et plutôt conceptuelle, en apparence, de John Cage qui s'appelle 4'33". L'interprète doit faire silence pendant très exactement cette durée, et la pièce est composée "classiquement" de plusieurs mouvements. J'aime cette idée d'inverser les choses : de ne plus être la source du son pour l'interprète mais de laisser venir à lui le bruissement du Monde, et de décicer, ou non, s'il s'agit là de musique. Bien sûr il y a des degrés entre un bruit, un son puis une musique. Mais l'idée est quand même là, un peu à la manière du ready-made de Marcel Duchamp. Je trouve ce "concept" touchant car il redonne place à l'écoute du Monde, au lien.



> se couper du monde, oui,
> un replis sur soi ou un moyen d'évasion...
> la musique a bien des pouvoir opposés...


Je trouve ta remarque très juste. Oui la musique offre une évasion nécessaire, comme la lecture, quand ce Monde est trop lourd à supporter. Mais tout est dans la manière d'écouter, dans cette qualité d'écoute. On peut "mal écouter" comme on peu "mal lire". Je ne parle pas de la valeur de ce qui est écouté ou lu mais de la façon dont on s'y prend.  On peut s'hébéter de musique comme on peut s'hébèter de lecture. Et je crois que tu as raison : la frontière n'est pas si évidente entre la "bonne" écoute et la "mauvaise".

Douce nuit à toutes et tous !


----------



## katelijn (14 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Lui, c'est Bach. Jean-Sébastien..Même si j'aime profondément ma famille, mes amis, personne n'a pénétré mon intimité comme l'a fait ce vieux bonhomme avec sa musique, personne n'a, comme lui, accompagné mes peines, mes joies, ma solitude. À tel point que je ne peux même plus dire que j'aime sa musique, ça me semblerait presque bizarre : elle fait partie de moi, comme un oeil ou un bras, et même si je la laisse quelques semaines sans chanter dans ma tête, elle reste là, fidèle, comme un endroit au chaud où rentrer après un long voyage. Et encore... Même dit comme ça, ça me fait bizarre. Parce qu'elle est à la fois un refuge et un voyage.
> C'est bien connu, la musique de Bach élève. Wahou. Et elle élève vers quoi je vous prie ? Ben vers Dieu, c'te question banane ! Et pour ceux qui croient pas ? On fait comment pour ceux-là ? On rembourse les albums ?
> Vous savez quoi ? Quand je voyage avec le vieux et qu'en me tenant par la main il m'emmène si haut que j'en ai l'impression de manquer d'air, si haut que j'en ai mal et que j'en pleure, ce n'est pas Dieu que je trouve au bout de la route. C'est moi. Je crois que c'est ça le truc, c'est ça qui me bouleverse. La musique de Bach me donne le sentiment d'une perfection possible, elle me donne confiance, elle me fait sentir que je peux être meilleur, que je peux, moi aussi, aller plus haut que moi-même. Elle me transperce comme un beau message adressé à l'humanité tout entière. C'est comme dans _L'Étoffe des héros_ de Philip Kaufman, ce moment où Chuck Yaeger vole si haut, tellement haut dans l'azur, que la nuit apparaît soudain et qu'il a l'impression qu'en tendant la main il pourrait toucher les étoiles. Voilà, c'est ça. C'est la musique du possible toujours renouvelé, la certitude pour tous qu'une frontière à l'horizon n'est jamais la dernière, la promesse de l'aube. C'est mon voyage et ma maison.



Après ceci, que puis je dire de plus? "Le vieux" fait partie de ma vie depuis mon enfance. Inexorablement il me ramène dans mon passé, jamais dans le futur; Avec joie, avec tristesse, jamais indifférent. 
Pendant ma petite enfance c'était le dimanche matin, en général au petit déjeuner, juste avant d'apprendre a danser "Zorba le Grec" sur la terrasse. Après pendant l'adolescence, c'était pour discuter des choses de la vie à l'heure du thé avec ma mère devant la cheminée; La nuit avec mon père sur le sens de la vie, le bonheur, le mal et le bien... là , c'était les fugues de Bach! Mon père levait le bras et il disait: "Ecoute! tu n'oublieras jamais!" 
Je l'ai entendu aussi à la Cathédrale de Bruges pendant une répétition de la messe de Pâques, une cathédrale vide pleine de musique, je n'ai pas pensée à Dieu...
Aujourd'hui je l'écoute pour me reconstruire, pour accepter ce passé qui ne sera plus jamais futur, qui est perdue a tout jamais.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Avant tout, je voudrais vous remercier tous pour vos contributions. J'ai bien conscience que ce sujet n'est pas un sujet « facile », non que son propos soit compliqué, mais parce qu'il exige de ceux qui y participent d'exposer une part de leur intimité, de leur histoire. D'une manière générale, parler de son rapport à une &#339;uvre d'art, particulièrement quand elle nous touche, c'est accepter l'idée d'exposer une partie de soi. Je vous remercie donc pour cet échange dont la sincérité me touche plus que je ne saurais dire et dont la qualité m'enchante.

Je vous avais bien dit que j'y reviendrais. Je ne pouvais tout de même pas expédier 20 ans d'amour en dix lignes...
Deux choses me viennent spontanément à l'esprit quand j'évoque la musique de Jean-Sébastien Bach : la sensation du sublime et la nécessité violente de le partager. Pourquoi violente ? Parce que, c'est un sentiment en somme assez répandu, je vis presque comme une souffrance de ne pas arriver à faire ressentir aux autres ce que je ressens moi-même en écoutant cette musique. Je voudrais qu'ils oublient les quelques 250 ans qui nous séparent de la mort de Bach pour découvrir dans son &#339;uvre la vitalité puissante d'un c&#339;ur qui n'a *jamais* cessé de battre. Je voudrais tant qu'ils sentent, à travers les vibrations de l'air dont je parlais plus haut, la présence physique, palpable, du génie et de la beauté. C'est pourquoi je me reconnais si bien chez Pierre Vidal lorsqu'il écrit que « la musique, chez Bach, tend à devenir un être vivant, palpitant et sensible. » Oui, la musique devient sensible, comme les étoiles qu'on voudrait caresser alors même qu'on ne peut les atteindre, comme une illusion incarnée en rêve. Je me souviens d'avoir parlé à ce sujet « d'extase mystique ». Je reconnais volontiers que la comparaison était maladroite. Mais ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'être confronté au sublime procure un sentiment violent. Et c'est précisément cette violence qui, pour moi, rend le partage nécessaire et urgent.

Concernant le sublime lui-même, je ne peux que donner des exemples personnels. J'en ai donc choisi deux. Un musicien en aurait peut-être choisi d'autres, mais je ne suis pas musicien. Par ailleurs, il ne s'agit pas d'une querelle d'experts, mais d'un partage d'émotions réelles, aussi mon expérience du sublime fera tout aussi bien l'affaire... Les deux exemples en question sont le final de la fugue en ré mineur BWV 565 et le final (clavecin seul) du premier mouvement (Allegro) du cinquième concerto brandebourgeois en ré majeur BWV 1050. Il s'agit de moments très précis.
Pour être parfaitement honnête, ces deux extraits m'inspirent la plus grande humilité et me plongent à chaque écoute dans un état d'abandon et de perplexité, la seconde précédant d'ordinaire le premier. Imaginez-vous promenant le long d'un ruisseau. L'eau coule, fraîche et claire, avec un rythme régulier. Il fait beau, le ciel est impeccablement bleu, l'air tiède et la nature paisible. Soudain, vous fermez les yeux un instant, une seconde, pour chasser une poussière ou respirer un parfum. Quand vous les rouvrez, le paysage n'est plus le même, la rivière a disparue, le vent souffle avec force sur votre visage et vous vous tenez penché au bord de l'océan. Voilà l'impression que me font ces moments quand ils surviennent. Ma perplexité, c'est mon incompréhension, ma stupidité face au paysage musical subitement modifié ; mon abandon, c'est celui que je dois au génie qu'incapable d'anticiper je dois me contenter de suivre. Et la rivière disparue, soudain, ne coule plus à mes pieds mais le long de mes joues.


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En fait, c'est pour lui que j'ai ouvert ce fil, (...)


C'est aussi lui qui m'accompagne lorsque j'ai besoin de quelqu'un pour penser à autre chose...
Je fais parti de ceux pour qui une partition n'est pas muette, et, je pense que comme tout violoncelliste, de toute les partitions que l'on peut trouver pour cet instrument, une ne me quitte jamais, il s'agit bien de ses suites. Pour certains, elles ne forment qu'un recueil de pièces qui se suivent. Ou peut-être effectivement la base du répertoire du violoncelle que l'on apprend parce qu'il faut connaître. Peut-être encore quelques mouvement à l'architecture encore simple d'une écriture musicale qui n'était pas aussi développée que celle de Beethoven...
Seul le vrai musicien, celui qui tire de la musique ce qui le tient en vie, y verra le Monument quelles sont, parmi les uvres musicales, de par la diversité qu'elles offrent. Peut-être ne disposait-il pas des outils des grands Romantiques, mais en avait-il besoins ? N'est-ce pas là la preuve de son génie ?
Jamais parmi ces six suites je n'ai manqué de ce qui pouvait me réconforter. Comment ne pas rester impressionné devant la colossale introduction de sa 4e suite ? Comment ne pas avoir la gorge nouée face à la sarabande de sa deuxième suite ? Je dispose ici, avec mes quatre cordes et mon seul archet de tout ce qu'un orchestre de cent vingt personnes à parfois du mal à m'offrir.
Et quel contentement offre la communion d'un interprète avec le créateur qu'il sert... Quel profond soulagement que de vivre cet état dans lequel les sentiments sont dictés par les notes. Dans lequel tout est vrai, et rien ne fait défaut... D'un esprit cartésien ou autre ne reste plus alors qu'une sensation physique de bien être. Celle d'un archet qui court sur des cordes, et de quelques doigts qui viennent rythmer ce flot continu.
De tout ce que je pratique par plaisir ou passion, rien ne me permet autant que la musique de profiter d'un tel abandon. De profiter d'un esprit libre de toute contrainte matériel jouissant chaque fois de la re création qu'est chaque nouvelle interprétation d'une uvre...


----------



## rezba (15 Mars 2006)

Je te lis, Doc, et je suis poussé à parler déja de Bach, alors que je tourne autour de comment organiser mes mots depuis déja plusieurs jours, en vain. 
Je vais donc faire très vite pour y revenir plus longuement. Si je ne le fais pas maintenant, je risque d'oublier le dévoilement occasionné par tes propos.
Depuis quelques jours, donc, je cherche à comprendre la différence que je vis entre ma relation à Bach et celle, qui lui est très liée, que j'ai à Mozart.
Les deux ont bercés mon enfance et mon adolescence malgré moi. C'est ma mère, musicienne, qui nous innondait de musique. Ces deux &#339;uvres avaient chez elle une importance capitale, et elle les écoutait toutes deux avec rigueur, vigueur, enchantement, sérieux, gaité, tourmentes.
Et en te lisant, je m'aperçois que si mes sens connaissent finalement mieux Bach que Mozart, je n'ai aucune intimité avec le vieux. Aucune. Je ne sais pas qui il est. Alors que je me suis pénétré de la vie de Mozart pour lire son &#339;uvre, j'aime par dessus tout le Bach qui raconte le rythme intime de la nature et de l'univers. J'aime le Bach mathématicien. Bach m'aide à comprendre l'univers physique qui m'entoure. Mozart m'aide à comprendre les hommes qui le peuple.





_Et bien mon ami, il va t'en falloir du temps pour expliquer tout ça, maintenant..._


----------



## Philippe (15 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _Et bien mon ami, il va t'en falloir du temps pour expliquer tout ça, maintenant..._


Pas mieux de mon côté, je suis crevé et je n'arrive pas à construire deux phrases. Juste un mot, puisque l'_Aria_ semble maintenant céder la place à la première variation : puisse ce fil s'enrichir et contribuer à permettre aux uns et autres d'exprimer au mieux leur passion pour la musique, ce fantastique réservoir à émotions, ce refuge... Très important, rezba, la première pierre. Il est question ici d'architecture, de cathédrale, de _religion_ (en italiques, car j'évoque ici l'étymologie : _religio_, je *relie*). Je relie, je construis, j'écoute et je parle : comment ne pas partager les réflexions de DocEvil qui évoquait la présence physique de Bach, sa vitalité... je dirais bien _communicative_  !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bach m'aide à comprendre l'univers physique qui m'entoure. Mozart m'aide à comprendre les hommes qui le peuple.


Cela me remémore un entretien avec *Claude Sautet* sur France Musique, autour de Bach justement. Il faudrait que je le réécoute, mais il disait, en substance, que la musique de Bach séduit par son universalité, tandis que celle de Mozart se singularise par son individualisme. Dès que je pourrai, je tâcherai de préciser ce souvenir. 

P.S. pour ceux qui n'oseraient pas encore participer : Ceci n'est pas un fil consacré à Jean-Sébastien Bach.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Mars 2006)

TU fais bien de préciser... 

Justement hier j'écoutais une interview de Lorie sur France Culture... et elle disait que la musique de Madonna était plutot pas mal, et que celle de britney spears, était bien mais pas top...

C'est clair...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

> Imaginez-vous promenant le long d'un ruisseau.


 : c'est une coïncidence heureuse car "Bach" en allemand signifie "Ruisseau" et nous allons bientôt fêter son anniversaire car il est né le jour du Printemps, le 21 mars. Petit détail symbolique au passage : en astrologie gauloise, le jour du printemps est consacré à l'arbre tutélaire : le Chêne. Voilà des coïncidences qui, symboliquement, sont plutôt parlantes : celle d'une source intarrissable, l'éternel renouveau du Printemps, la majesté du chêne. Je trouve que çà va bien à Bach.


> la présence physique, palpable,


 nous dit le Doc, et 





> J'aime le Bach mathématicien.


 nous dit Rezba. 
C'est effectivement cela qui a toujours été un mystère pour moi dans la musique de Bach : cette "synthèse alchimique" (le mot n'est pas le bon, mais je n'en ai d'autre pour le moment) entre la présence charnelle, presque sensuelle de cette musique et sa rigueur compositionnelle qui en fait _aussi_ un monument conceptuel, une abstraction. Pour avoir fait un peu d'analyse musicale de Bach, j'avais parfois l'impression de me retrouver face à un modèle mathématique, ou une sorte de programme informatique. Par exemple dans toutes ses fugues ou ses chorals, composés en nombre impressionnant. Pourtant, dès l'écoute cette impression s'évanouit : il n'y jamais d'effet de systématisme, de mécanisme, ni de désincarnation froide. Au contraire c'est une musique toujours vivante, "palpitante et sensible" justement. On pourrait parler de jouissance physique à son écoute et si le Doc rappelle ceci : 





> Je me souviens d'avoir parlé à ce sujet « d'extase mystique ».


, oui, mais une extase totalement incarnée, en même temps que révélant une puissance de la pensée et de la capacité d'abstraction. Difficile pour moi de définir cette "alliance" entre la puissance conceptuelle et la sensibilité aigüe de la musique du "Père", comme aimait à l'appeler Schumann.


----------



## rezba (15 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Cela me remémore un entretien avec *Claude Sautet* sur France Musique, autour de Bach justement. Il faudrait que je le réécoute, mais il disait, en substance, que la musique de Bach séduit par son universalité, tandis que celle de Mozart se singularise par son individualisme. Dès que je pourrai, je tâcherai de préciser ce souvenir.


Si je te dis que mon approche intime de Mozart doit beaucoup au livre que lui a consacré l'auteur de "La société des individus" (ma bible de sociologie), Norbert Elias (le livre en question, c'est "Mozart, sociologie d'un génie"), tu peux constater que tout ça va finir par se rejoindre très très fort.




> P.S. pour ceux qui n'oseraient pas encore participer : Ceci n'est pas un fil consacré à Jean-Sébastien Bach.


T'inquiète, quand j'aurais fini de dérouler ma pelote bacho-mozartienne, je vais surement m'attarder un peu sur le choc de ma découverte de Philip Glass. Et sur le comment du pourquoi de l'articulation de ça avec tout le reste de mon univers musical : la techno, le rock, les voix féminines, la musique expérimentale...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète, quand j'aurais fini de dérouler ma pelote bacho-mozartienne, je vais surement m'attarder un peu sur le choc de ma découverte de Philip Glass.


Je connais un peu, un tout petit peu, comme le suggère ma signature.


----------



## rezba (15 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je connais un peu, un tout petit peu, comme le suggère ma signature.



C'est bien pour ça que je te tends la perche, pour plus tard.
J'ai un rapport très "visuel" avec lui, comme le suggère ma "localisation".


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Il y a un compositeur "reconnu" qui détestait certains aspects de la musique de Bach. C'est Berlioz (que je connais très mal par ailleurs). Mais lors d'une émission de radio j'avais entendu un extrait de son _Faust_ où des espèces de soiffards, représentant de la "graine de Satan", se mettent à chanter une fugue, d'ailleurs fort bien composée, rappelant la manière de Bach. Le présentateur expliqua que Berlioz *haïssait* la forme musicale de la fugue ! C'était pour lui quelque chose de vulgaire, de laid, et c'est pourquoi, petite vacherie personnelle, il la met dans des bouches crapuleuses dans son opéra.
Bon pour ma part, je ne partage pas, mais vraiment pas, le goût de Berlioz sur ce point !


----------



## rezba (15 Mars 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> ...et  nous dit Rezba.
> C'est effectivement cela qui a toujours été un mystère pour moi dans la musique de Bach : cette "synthèse alchimique" (le mot n'est pas le bon, mais je n'en ai d'autre pour le moment) entre la présence charnelle, presque sensuelle de cette musique et sa rigueur compositionnelle qui en fait _aussi_ un monument conceptuel, une abstraction. Pour avoir fait un peu d'analyse musicale de Bach, j'avais parfois l'impression de me retrouver face à un modèle mathématique, ou une sorte de programme informatique. Par exemple dans toutes ses fugues ou ses chorals, composés en nombre impressionnant. Pourtant, dès l'écoute cette impression s'évanouit : il n'y jamais d'effet de systématisme, de mécanisme, ni de désincarnation froide. Au contraire c'est une musique toujours vivante, "palpitante et sensible" justement. On pourrait parler de jouissance physique à son écoute et si le Doc rappelle ceci : , oui, mais une extase totalement incarnée, en même temps que révélant une puissance de la pensée et de la capacité d'abstraction. Difficile pour moi de définir cette "alliance" entre la puissance conceptuelle et la sensibilité aigüe de la musique du "Père", comme aimait à l'appeler Schumann.


Peut-être suis-je exagérément sensible à la poésie de la mathématique. Les représentations que l'on se fait d'une &#339;uvre qu'on ne se contente pas de recevoir, mais que l'on cherche à comprendre, sont tellement enrichies du reste de notre vie.
J'ai eu, par la plus grande des coïncidences, un professeur de guitare qui n'était pas un très bon guitariste. J'avais douze-treize ans, lui vingt et quelques. Il était déja un musicien connu, un chercheur qui émergeait dans la galaxie de la musique sérielle.
J'ai gardé longtemps des contacts avec lui. Et c'est lui qui, bien plus tard, au détour d'une rencontre dans son laboratoire, m'a aidé à comprendre non seulement quelques notions fondamentales des maths, mais aussi leur rappport avec Bach.
Dans son laboratoire, il y avait des machines, des ordinateurs. Et il travaillait dessus. J'ai voulu comprendre ce qu'il faisait. Il m'a expliqué qu'à ce moment, il travaillait sur la boucle. Il m'a montré des modélisations graphiques de boucles sonores. Des logarythmes. Il m'a expliqué ce qu'était un logarythme, mieux qu'aucun de mes profs de maths ne l'avait fait.
Des logarythmes, nous sommes passés à des formes d'algorythmes qu'il travaillait. Puis à ce qu'il appelait les algorythmes du chaos, une adaptation des mathématiques du chaos, des fractales de Mandelbrot. (tous ces types de l'école lyonnaise de musique contemporaine étaient de vrais mathématiciens).
Et là, j'ai seché un peu, sur la répétition des formes et tout ça. Pour me faire comprendre ça, il est allé chercher bach. Des suites anglaises, et les goldberg. Il a fait un thé, et on a écouté Bach. Et au fur et à mesure que les phrases musicales se déroulaient, que Gould enroulait des boucles, Gilles dessinait les formes géométriques créées par Bach, et les mettaient en juxtaposition avec des équations.
C'était terrible. Hallucinant. Mon écoute de Bach, et d'une grande partie de la musique, s'est transformée à jamais ce jour-là. En quelques heures, je venais de prendre conscience du travail intelllectuel qui présidait à la composition de Bach. Je voudrais pouvoir revivre ce moment-là, maîtriser suffisament ce discours limpide d'alors pour pouvoir le refaire devant quelqu'un d'autre, partager ce dévoilement.
Voilà. Bach et Mandelbrot, c'est le même registre de poésie, pour moi.
Avec, chez Bach, une résonnance toute autre que chez le mathématicien. Parce que le vieux ne parle pas seulement à mon intellect, mais qu'il parle à mon corps, qu'il le fait rentrer en résonnance avec le rythme de l'univers. Parce que ses boucles sont la représentation musicale la plus achevée des engrenages du temps, des cycles de la vie, des mouvements telluriques et planétaires. Les suites françaises, c'est la mécanique intime du cosmos mise en musique.
Je crois que c'est pour ça qu'une grande partie de bach, quelques cantates exceptées, résonnenten moi toujours plus du côté de la physique des particules que de la biologie du vivant.
Sauf que...
Sauf que les suites pour violoncelle dont parlait El_Chico, par exemple, et que ma s&#339;ur a tant joué et écouté, me confrontent à mes propres rythmes, aux circonvolutions de ma mélancolie.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

Merci pour cette très belle réponse Rezba. Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de vivre ta riche expérience et mes connaissances mathématiques ne me permettent pas hélas de comprendre pleinement la relation entre Mandelbrot et Bach.   Néanmoins, je connais très vulgairement les fractales et elles ne seraient pas si éloignées que cela de la biologie, puisque des modélisations végétales informatiques se basent là-dessus pour simuler la création des formes et de leur croissance ( j'ai un peu vu "tourner" le logiciel AMAP de simulation de croissance végétale qui a été développé initialement par le CIRAD à l'INRA de Montpellier). En très très très gros, ce que je connais des fractales c'est la notion de répétition d'un motif qu'on retrouve à l'échelle macro comme micro. Il y a ainsi un "truc" simple pour dessiner un arbre d'essence définie de façon rapide, c'est de regarder sa feuille. La forme globale de l'arbre (son "port" pour être précis) est souvent équivalente à celle de sa feuille. En tout cas çà marche bien pour pas mal de feuillus.
*Mais pour en revenir à Bach*, ce que je comprend peut-être le mieux chez lui c'est son écriture contrapeuntique. La métaphore du tissage (texture, textile, texte) est ce qui m'a permis de comprendre l'art du contrepoint. Cette forme d'éciture en stratification horizontale, réponse et contreréponse, fils qui se superposent, s'entremêlent et se démêlent, çà je visualise bien. En revanche, pour l'écriture harmonique, j'ai toujours eu plus de mal. :rateau:


----------



## bompi (15 Mars 2006)

wow ... Mandelbrot et Bach ... J'ai dû louper des posts intéressants.

La musique, j'en écoute depuis très longtemps dans toutes les conditions possibles. Mais le plus souvent, ma neurasthénie latente m'incline à l'écouter de préférence seul, la nuit, quand mes loustics dorment et que leur mère en fait autant.
Après, suivant l'humeur, ce sera l'allegretto de la Xe Symphonie de Dmitri Shostakowitsch pour me défouler, ou l'adagio de la Xe de Mahler, pour moi le sommet de la musique classique (mon sommet perso, quoi) ou des pièces de piano de Debussy (mon héros) ou une pièce orchestrale de Béla Bartók (mon héros), beaucoup de techno, du luth, du _clavessin_ ou de l'électro en tout genre. Ou encore de la musique concrète, c'est bien ça, la musique concrète.
Mais j'aime particulièrement écouter de l'ambient, ça date de la découverte de Eno (Brian, mon héros) en 1976. Une musique qui me repose du monde et du dégoût qu'il m'inspire en général. Une musique qui tire son origine dans Érik Satie et John Cage, un peu aussi Morton Feldman (le pendant "grande musique" de l'ambient "musique populaire").

Du coup, je me rends compte que de plus en plus souvent l'écoute collective ne me convient plus : une sorte d'effet iPod / musique numérisée, qui me fait l'écouter essentiellement au casque. Plus de concert depuis quelques années sauf quelques-uns très choisis.

Puisque vous parliez de Bach : de forts mauvais souvenirs de cours de piano  Car massacrer une belle musique, c'est frustrant  Mais, finalement, Bach ne me convient plus : je peux admirer ce que l'on veut, ça ne me fait en général ni chaud ni froid. Il a un contemporain quasi exact, moins connu, moins productif, qui, lui, a écrit pour le luth des pièces extramidables : Sylvius Leopold Weiss. En fait, avec le temps, mes goûts se sont étirés : de la musique antique au début du XVIIIe et de la fin du XIXe (Mahler, Debussy) à aujourd'hui. La période du milieu (la musique "classique" au sens propre et une bonne partie de la romantique) ne m'intéresse plus vraiment.

Heu ... c'était quoi le sujet :rose: ?


----------



## bompi (15 Mars 2006)

Rezba for president !! ¡ Que viva _el Rezba_ !!
Quelqu'un enfin qui parle de la poésie des mathématiques ... Depuis Boris Vian (dans l'Écume des jours une voiture décrit "une élégante cardioïde" ...) et l'admirable Raymond Queneau presque personne ne dit ça.
Ah ! l'intrigante beauté et la séduisante simplicité des espaces topologiques ...

En-dehors de ça une remarque : on critique souvent le côté "intellectuel" et "froid" de la musique de l'École de Vienne ((le sublime) Webern, Schoenberg etc.). Mais ne loue-t-on pas sans arrêt ces mêmes qualités intellectuelles et calculatoires chez Bach ? Pourquoi donc Schoenberg serait-il un horrible insensible ? Hein. Pourquoi ? :;


----------



## bompi (15 Mars 2006)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à rezba."
Certaines fois, il m'agace, machinchose Bulletin ...


----------



## rezba (15 Mars 2006)

bombi a dit:
			
		

> En-dehors de ça une remarque : on critique souvent le côté "intellectuel" et "froid" de la musique de l'École de Vienne ((le sublime) Webern, Schoenberg etc.). Mais ne loue-t-on pas sans arrêt ces mêmes qualités intellectuelles et calculatoires chez Bach



Peut être parce qu'il n'est que "lucide" et "chaud"?
Que sait-on de sa compréhension des mathématiques ? J'en sais rien, en fait. Peut-être qu'il savait ça par instinct, que notre univers possède un rythme chaotique parfaitement harmonieux ? Un courant qui navigue sur des océans d'ondes, dessinant des histoires au temps différent ? Peut-être qu'il savait ça intimement, et que cette connaissance intime des puslations du monde le dévorait de l'exprimer par ce par quoi il savait dire les choses, par la musique.
J'aime à penser que cet homme me raconte le monde et l'univers, oui, je l'avoue. Que ces gammes chromatiques sont _sa_ vision de l'horlogerie fantasque de la vie. Alors, ça me fait voyager.
Si le surfeur d'argent avait un ipod sur les oreilles, il écouterait Bach, c'est sûr.


----------



## katelijn (16 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'aime à penser que cet homme me raconte le monde et l'univers, oui, je l'avoue. Alors, ça me fait voyager.



Et? C'est pas merveilleux? tout le reste perd son importance!


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2006)

C'est assurément une question de perception. Si je fais écouter des oeuvres de Bach à ma femme (j'exclus de l'expérience les messes, passions etc.), elle me regarde d'un oeil agacé car je sais que pour elle, cela n'évoque que construction arbitraire et mécanique.
Pour elle, l'effet est le même que Schoenberg (en plus mélodieux, toutefois).
Bref, je change de musique


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

_Message supprimé._

Je n'accuserai plus vBulletin à tort et je n'embêterai plus benji avec des bêtises.
Je n'accuserai plus vBulletin à tort et je n'embêterai plus benji avec des bêtises.
Je n'accuserai plus vBulletin à tort et je n'embêterai plus benji avec des bêtises.
Je n'accuserai plus vBulletin à tort et je n'embêterai plus benji avec des bêtises.
Je n'accuserai plus vBulletin à tort et je n'embêterai plus benji avec des bêtises.
Je n'accuserai plus vBulletin à tort et je n'embêterai plus benji avec des bêtises.
Je n'accuserai plus vBulletin à tort et je n'embêterai plus benji avec des bêtises.
Je n'accuserai plus vBulletin à tort et je n'embêterai plus benji avec des bêtises.
Je n'accuserai plus vBulletin à tort et je n'embêterai plus benji avec des bêtises.
Je n'accuserai plus vBulletin à tort et je n'embêterai plus benji avec des bêtises, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

J'ai « fait » mon Service national en Vendée, à Fontenay-le-Comte, une petite ville d'environ 15 000 habitants située à 30 kilomètres de Niort, 50 kilomètres de La Rochelle et 120 kilomètres de Nantes. La caserne du Chaffaut, modèle d'architecture militaire s'il en est, abrite le Centre militaire de formation professionnelle. Chargé de la reconversion des militaires, il « permet d&#8217;obtenir des formations qualifiantes et adaptées immédiatement utilisables sur le marché du travail ». Bref, j'avais dû renoncer à une année de maîtrise consacrée au théâtre de Montherlant pour aller jouer les petits soldats dans le marais poitevin. Bien que mon souvenir de ces quelques mois soit aujourd'hui positif, l'idée, sur le moment, ne m'enchantait guère... Surtout, il y avait un problème de taille. Dans les premiers temps, il ne m'était pas possible de venir en voiture et la ville de Fontenay ne disposant que d'une gare routière, il fallait me rendre en toute hâte le vendredi soir à La Rochelle pour attraper un train. Le trajet était long, avec un arrêt important à la gare Saint-Jean de Bordeaux. Il fallait donc que je trouve une activité qui m'occupât l'esprit. À cette occasion, la lecture me fut d'un grand secours. Lire Racine dans un _corail_ est une expérience que je ne peux que recommander. Lire Racine et écouter Rachmaninov.

Les beaux esprits ont longtemps considéré la musique de Rachmaninov comme un sous-produit du romantisme nationaliste russe. Richard Strauss lui-même refusa de diriger ce qu'il considérait être du « purin sentimental ». Il faut dire que cette musique, fortement inspirée par l'héritage du « groupe des cinq » (Mili Balakirev, César Cui, Alexandre Borodine, Modest Moussorgski et Nicolaï Rimski-Korsakov) et de Piotr Tchaïkovski, est une musique avant tout lyrique et mélodique. C'est ce qui explique sans doute le mauvais accueil que lui fit l'élite intellectuelle d'une époque marquée par d'importants bouleversements, tant politiques qu'artistiques, et la bienveillance du grand public à son égard. La musique de Rachmaninov, par les mouvements amples d'une poésie intime difficilement contenue, évoque le crépuscule d'un monde, celui de la Russie impériale, des pièces de Tchekov et d'une douceur de vivre disparue dans les soirs tièdes du bel été 1914.

Or, cette nostalgie des paradis perdus, ces mois d'armée l'ont transformée pour moi en poésie du voyage... Je garde un souvenir vivace et réellement ému de la côte charentaise dont les falaises se découpaient dans la vitre du train et défilaient au rythme des concertos pour piano n° 2 et 4 ; des rives de la Garonne et, plus loin, des vignes du bordelais s'évanouissant dans la brume et les élans tragiques du largo de la symphonie n° 2 en mi mineur. Rachmaninov n'est pas seulement devenu un compagnon de route ; même à présent, immobile, sa musique évoque des voyages passés et des voyages possibles. Son lyrisme inventif, plus profondément humain que typiquement russe (ce qui le rend d'autant plus émouvant et proche) réveille en moi des parfums de l'enfance et répond, comme en écho, à mon feu intérieur. Définitivement, ce n'est pas le train qui m'emmène : il accompagne seulement les mouvements de mon c&#339;ur ; ce n'est pas le paysage qui défile, ce sont mes yeux qui passent et vont s'évanouir, comme un vieux paradis, dans le brouillard des hommes.


----------



## katelijn (17 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Or, cette nostalgie des paradis perdus, ces mois d'armée l'ont transformée pour moi en poésie du voyage... Je garde un souvenir vivace et réellement ému de la côte charentaise dont les falaises se découpaient dans la vitre du train et défilaient au rythme des concertos pour piano n° 2 et 4 ; des rives de la Garonne et, plus loin, des vignes du bordelais s'évanouissant dans la brume et les élans tragiques du largo de la symphonie n° 2 en mi mineur. Rachmaninov n'est pas seulement devenu un compagnon de route ; même à présent, immobile, sa musique évoque des voyages passés et des voyages possibles. Son lyrisme inventif, plus profondément humain que typiquement russe (ce qui le rend d'autant plus émouvant et proche) réveille en moi des parfums de l'enfance et répond, comme en écho, à mon feu intérieur. Définitivement, ce n'est pas le train qui m'emmène : il accompagne seulement les mouvements de mon cur ; ce n'est pas le paysage qui défile, ce sont mes yeux qui passent et vont s'évanouir, comme un vieux paradis, dans le brouillard des hommes.


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Mars 2006)

En 2002, à Dakar, j'ai vu, à travers la vitre de mon véhicule 4 X 4, dans une boutique de meubles usagés, un piano, un vrai piano complet, noir et haut.  Comme ça ne court pas les rues dans le quartier, j'ai stoppé, juste pour taquiner quelques notes. Pour le plaisir, pour l'émotion, et surtout, pour mon enfance toute entière. 

Ce fut une valse, de Chopin, qui sortit spontanément de mes doigts. Je voudrais bien vous la chanter, car je ne me souviens plus du titre exact. J&#8217;ai appris ce morceau voilà déjà 25 ans. La mélodie est magnifique. C&#8217;est en mode mineur.

Le piano belge avait comme inscription "Paris f.u,c,k,é, 1885" - je vous le jure... Le son était franchement pourri, l'instrument avait grandement besoin d'être accordé, quoique ça n'aurait peut-être pas donné grand chose. J'ai craqué et ai sorti mes 600 000 FCFA, soit plus de 1000 dollars US, alors qu'on n'a jamais vraiment roulé sur l'or... Une folie.

Le son des touches est toujours resté médiocre, même si l&#8217;instrument a été accordé. De toute façon, qui s&#8217;en souciait? Personne n'écoutait. Durant les deux dernières années vécues à Dakar, j&#8217;y ai passé des heures délicieuses, à pratiquer gammes, et quelques petites histoires musicales retenues &#8211; dont les fameux préludes ainsi que les two and three parts invention de Bach.

En partant, j&#8217;ai donné le piano, mon premier piano, à une amie française, qui avait deux jeunes enfants.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Dans son laboratoire, il y avait des machines, des ordinateurs. Et il travaillait dessus. J'ai voulu comprendre ce qu'il faisait. Il m'a expliqué qu'à ce moment, il travaillait sur la boucle. Il m'a montré des modélisations graphiques de boucles sonores. Des logarythmes. Il m'a expliqué ce qu'était un logarythme, mieux qu'aucun de mes profs de maths ne l'avait fait.
> Des logarythmes, nous sommes passés à des formes d'algorythmes qu'il travaillait. Puis à ce qu'il appelait les algorythmes du chaos, une adaptation des mathématiques du chaos, des fractales de Mandelbrot. (tous ces types de l'école lyonnaise de musique contemporaine étaient de vrais mathématiciens).
> Et là, j'ai seché un peu, sur la répétition des formes et tout ça. Pour me faire comprendre ça, il est allé chercher bach. Des suites anglaises, et les goldberg. Il a fait un thé, et on a écouté Bach. Et au fur et à mesure que les phrases musicales se déroulaient, que Gould enroulait des boucles, Gilles dessinait les formes géométriques créées par Bach, et les mettaient en juxtaposition avec des équations.
> C'était terrible. Hallucinant. Mon écoute de Bach, et d'une grande partie de la musique, s'est transformée à jamais ce jour-là. En quelques heures, je venais de prendre conscience du travail intelllectuel qui présidait à la composition de Bach. Je voudrais pouvoir revivre ce moment-là, maîtriser suffisament ce discours limpide d'alors pour pouvoir le refaire devant quelqu'un d'autre, partager ce dévoilement.
> Voilà. Bach et Mandelbrot, c'est le même registre de poésie, pour moi.


Merci pour ce beau témoignage qui m'éclaire un peu sur ces arabesques aériennes dont, d'instinct, je devinais l'existence.


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Mars 2006)

Jaimerais raconter une autre histoire musicale. Fil musical, un brin trop nostalgique, ridicule, parce que la vie est pourtant là, toute vivante, alors que la nostalgie est bel et bien derrière.

---

Sarasaté. Airs bohémiens. 

Javais 12 ans. Je me promenais dans les boisés dun camp musical, au  Nord de Montréal. Le camp musical de Saint-Côme. Jétais seule, comme depuis quelques années. Je dégustais ces instants privilégiés, sans le groupe, élément obligatoire à tout jeune, mais qui épuise, puisque vide. 

À quelques mètres, dans le théâtre du camp, sexerçait Angèle Dubeau, peut-être avec son nouveau Stradivarius. Elle était jeune, 16 ans, mais déjà, elle était létoile montante des violonistes solistes au Québec. Elle sexerçait avec lorchestre à cordes. Uniquement à cordes. Altos, violoncelles, contrebasses. Pas de piano. 

Le son est monté, la virtuosité de la pièce et de la soliste mont pris à plein corps. Lorchestre, et Angèle sarrêtaient, au rythme des décisions du chef dorchestre. Cette musique est vraiment rentrée dans mes oreilles, est restée fixée à mes tympans. La musicalité, à travers les branches des résineux est montée, puis redescendue, me laissant en ébullition. Simple satisfaction de la musique et des arbres. Deux éléments qui vont si bien ensemble. Jy suis restée accrochée, peut-être un peu trop, à cette émotion. Encore aujourd'hui, l'odeur de la résine ne me rappelle ni les Noëls de mon enfance, ni mes stages forestiers, mais encore et toujours la musique d'un orchestre à corde.  

Le dernière fois que jai entendu lair, cétait lété passé, à la radio, dans mon auto de location, au Nord de Montréal  quel hasard - mais à Rawdon, village très boisé, toujours dans les Laurentides. Ma fille de 2 ans et demi dormait sur son siège-auto, et moi, jai coupé le moteur. Prise de vertige. Cétait le soir, et il pleuvait.


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être suis-je exagérément sensible à la poésie de la mathématique.


Mais non, mais non !  On ne peut pas être "exagérément" sensible à la poésie de la mathématique.  

Accessoirement (ou pas du tout accessoirement d'ailleurs), ne pas oublier que du temps des grecs (enfin des anciens, des grecs, y en a toujours ) et jusqu'à bien longtemps après, la musique faisait partie de la même famille de savoirs que la mathématique : dans le quadrivium, il y a vait l'arithmétique, la géométrie, l'astronomie et la musique.

Quant à la théorie des proportions dont même les plus cancres des forumeurs ont bien été obligés de s'imbiber au fond de la classe près du radiateur  , elle a été développée en relation avec la musique (octave, quinte et tout le tintouin). Si M. Jourdain faisait de la prose sans le savoir, Lorie postule pour la médaille Fields sans le savoir non plus (enfin je pense, peut-être qu'elle le sait !)

Quant à Bach, pour moi qui n'ait pas baigné dans une culture musicale, qui n'ai pas l'oreille très agile, il a toujours été le musicien classique le plus accessible et celui avec lequel j'ai toujours été le plus en phase. J'ai été très peu au concert jusqu'à tard mais je me rappelle toujours de Pierre Fournier jouant à Saint-Michel de Cuxa des suites de bach et la sonate de Kodaly. Depuis, j'ai un penchant coupable pour le violoncelle  

Ceci dit, je ne suis pas prêt de cracher sur le saxophone, qu'il soit celu de Coleman Hawkins ou de Steve Lacy pour laisser de la place entre  Et du coq à l'âne, si on peut dire, ça me fait penser à Monk qui, pour moi, (ne me tapez pas dessus ! je n'y connais rien en musique, je dis juste comme je sens) n'est pas si éloigné de Bach.

Peut-être, ceux-là me plaisent (comme Satie aussi) parce que c'est plus dépouillé que la musique symphonique de Ludwig où je me perds un peu, sans parler d'Hector


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Jaimerais raconter une autre histoire musicale... Cétait le soir, et il pleuvait.


Merci pour cela.


----------



## Philippe (19 Mars 2006)

Voilà un bon moment que je me demande comment "revenir" dans ce fil après les belles interventions qui précèdent. Pourtant la musique tient un rôle tellement essentiel dans mon existence que je me devais de réapparaître ici. D'autant qu'un m.p. reçu voici quelques jours coucou m'interpelle, et là aussi je me dois de répondre.
Aujourd'hui j'ai accompagné mon fils et ma fille à la fête scolaire. Rituel inamovible de l'établissement par eux fréquenté, cet événement annuel donne lieu régulièrement à diverses prestations des enfants, petites danses et chorégraphies... En regardant le spectacle j'ai repensé Doc à ce fil, car d'année en année ce sont les mêmes classes qui exécutent le même genre de spectacle, avec le même genre de musique. Oh, rien d'exceptionnel : le thème illustré cette année par la classe de mon fils était "l'Europe". Une petite illustration de la Grèce, avec une musique de Theodorakis, l'Écosse et ses cornemuses, l'Italie et son carnaval de Venise, la France et son french-cancan (amusant, ces petiotes de 6 ans dansant le french-cancan ), etc. De jolis costumes, une ambiance compassée mais point désagréable, les enfants, la musique un peu ringarde... Tous les ans, ce cérémonial se reproduit, avec une constance et une fidélité qui n'ont d'égale que la joie éprouvée par les gosses : ça tombe bien, c'est fait pour ça. Les enfants sont acteurs, les parents spectateurs. Cette année, mon fils est en 1ère primaire. L'année prochaine, il sera en 2e ; l'année d'après en 3e... D'autres enfants auront pris sa place en 2e, ceux-là même qui l'année prochaine auront pris la place de ceux qui cette année, attendent encore de grandir un peu pour entrer "à la grande école". La fête aura lieu au même endroit, les rôles seront tenus par les mêmes acteurs, ils auront seulement un an de plus, et la musique, elle, n'aura pas vieilli...
Et moi là-dedans, qui m'ennuie toujours copieusement à ce genre de manifestation, j'ai vécu un grand moment d'émotion, que je n'aurais peut-être pas ressenti sans le fil du Doc, qui me rappelait constamment le rapport étroit, constant, de l'art et de la vie.
Je ne sais pas, c'est peut-être Milstein interprétant le concerto de Beethoven, que j'écoute en ce moment même, qui m'inspire ces réflexions douces-amères...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Et moi là-dedans, qui m'ennuie toujours copieusement à ce genre de manifestation, j'ai vécu un grand moment d'émotion, que je n'aurais peut-être pas ressenti sans le fil du Doc, qui me rappelait constamment le rapport étroit, constant, de l'art et de la vie.


Ici, un simple merci suffira.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2006)

... un matin de 1978... Un dimanche, d'ailleurs ; j'ai vu sur la deuxième chaine , Iggy Pop terminer un morceau par un strip tease, le laissant nu comme un ver, à l'exception d'un petit slip léopard... Ce n'était pas de la musique, à proprement parler ; simplement du rock'n'roll, dans son expression la plus pure, brute et la plus authentique....
Ce que ça m'a fait?...
Vous ne croyez tout de même pas que je vais en faire part à une bande de pignoufs telle que vous....


----------



## Ichabod Crane (19 Mars 2006)

Le 15 juin 2000, avait eu lieu une audition de piano, à laquelle ma fille, alors agée de six ans, participait pour la première fois.
Une heure d'attente interminable après toutes les instalations nécéssaires pour qu'enfin les musiciens en herbe et d'autres confirmés apparaissent au devant de la scène. 
Mon petit bout de fille, qui était la plus petite, et par l'âge et par la taille se tenait flegmatiquement mais assurée devant ce beau monde.
C'est elle qui à jouée la première, en tout et pour tout, vingt et une notes. 
Je m'en souviendrais toute ma vie de  "Le petit poney". Elle à jouée son petit morceau, sans aucune fausse note, s'est relevé de son tabouret sous les applaudissements du public, s'est retourné pour me regarder, m'a fait un sourire du style " Regarde mes dents je suis autour" et...des larmes de bohneur ont coulées sur mes joues.
Elle a remis ça six ans durant, et à chaque fois les larmes étaient au rendez vous...
Je t'aime ma chérie :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Depuis elle a voulu arrêter le piano, et maintenant c'est de tristesse, de ne plus voir ma fille devant un clavier, que des larmes coulent sur mes joues


----------



## bompi (19 Mars 2006)

Si on attaque les souvenirs liés à nos enfants, je sens que ça va devenir plus lacrymal ...
Je trouve le récit de Philippe bien saisi. Il me rappelle une situation analogue.
Je vous brosse le contexte : l'année du CP de mon fils ainé, il se trouve que c'était alors la première année où j'avais un fils ... Aussi la fête de fin de CP fut la première fête de fin d'année de ma jeune expérience parentale 
Il se trouve que dans son école oeuvre une remarquable professeure de musique qui arrive à faire chanter des minots de 6 ans ensemble (!). Et en ce mois de juin, mon Simón était tout content d'être au milieu de ses camarades et faisait de son mieux pour chanter en choeur, tout en faisant de discrets clins d'oeil à son _papito_ (moi  ). Il régnait une ambiance rigolarde, studieuse mais animée. Le bonheur assurément. Tout cela s'est conclu par une incroyable interprétation de _Aguas de marzo_ de Jobim par les CM2, mi en brésilien, mi en français, simplement accompagnée au piano.
Tellement bien que leur chant a fait taire le brouhaha (exploit véritable) : un moment rare (pour moi, toujours). Chaque fois que j'écoute la chanson je repense donc à la première fête d'école de ma vie (d'adulte) ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... un matin de 1978... Un dimanche, d'ailleurs ; j'ai vu sur la deuxième chaine , Iggy Pop terminer un morceau par un strip tease, le laissant nu comme un ver, à l'exception d'un petit slip léopard... Ce n'était pas de la musique, à proprement parler ; simplement du rock'n'roll, dans son expression la plus pure, brute et la plus authentique....
> Ce que ça m'a fait?...
> Vous ne croyez tout de même pas que je vais en faire part à une bande de pignoufs telle que vous....



D'accord : on est des pignoufs  (je m'engage un peu trop vite, là....) ! Mais dis-nous ce que çà t'a fait quand même !!!

Mes tous premiers souvenirs musicaux sont très différents l'un de l'autre. Le premier, très diffus, ce sont les suites de Bach pour traverso que mon père me mettait pour m'endormir (sur un vynil craquant). Le second, c'est un sonneur de biniou, en Bretagne à un Fest-Noz, qui jouait au milieu d'une ronde de danseurs. Evidemment, ce dernier souvenir peut faire sourire, mais l'espèce d'énergie magnétique que dégageait ce sonneur, par sa position centrale, "menant la danse" au propre comme au figuré, m'est resté. C'est un peu de la puissance de la musique qu'il incarnait, fédératrice, entraînante, dynamisante. La position du musicien, surtout celle du soliste, a quelque chose d'héroïque, voire de mégalomaniaque. Un organiste m'avait dit un jour, mi-plaisantant, qu'il aurait été dictateur s'il n'avait pas fait ce métier. La position de la rock-star peut aussi avoir quelque chose de tyrannique. Le film "The Wall" de Pink Floyd l'évoque assez bien.


----------

